# Grass ID - Bermuda / Centipede?



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi all, I think this is bermuda or centipede but do guys know what type is it? It has thick stolons and very spongy to walk on. 
Thanks!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Could it be bahiagrass? I don't think it's bermuda. Maybe Kikuyu?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Doesn't look like Bermuda, the blades are too wide.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely not Bermuda


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

It kind of looks like creeping bentgrass, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks guys for confirming it's not bermuda.

@TN Hawkeye I think you nailed it! I just looked up Kikuyu grass and it's pretty darn close to what we have 👍🏼


----------

